# Another Meet and Greet for Western Michigan



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Who's up for another Meet and greet, next week Tuesday at oh geeee, where to have it, I just can't think of a place, ................Oh I got it, BW's on Alpine Same bat place and same bat time, 5pm-whenever.

I figured I'd take the bull by the horns this time, because I haven't been able to make the last two due to having my daughter with me.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I should be able to make it..

See ya then.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Where is that located? would not mind a meet and greet ,to put faces on those I post with.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Right in front of Star Movie theater on Alpine Ave. in Grand Rapids


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?addr=3050+Alpine+NW&csz=Walker,+MI&country=us&new=1&name=&qty=

Buffalo Wild Wings Grill and Bar
3050 Alpine NW
Walker, MI

We are not getting many repsonses and throwing around the possibility of moving it to 26APR06. This first one didn't give a lot of notice. keep checking back before showing up.


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Too short of notice, otherwise I'd plan on it.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

ttt, UPDATE, Meet and Greet moved to 26APR06, due to lack of participation on short notice.

Same place, different date.


----------



## Salami (Dec 23, 2004)

To far for me to drive, can we spilt the diff somewhere closer to the lakeshore?


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

ttt


----------

